# I need some ideas



## Betsy (Sep 12, 2008)

I wanted to decorate my bedroom in a horse theme but I need some ideas???

I thought you kool people would have some neat ideas.


----------



## krissy3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh Oh Oh ...pick me , pick me..

just my idea..

pick the colors that you like , 3 will be fine , make sure they go together, and they will also feel cozy and warm in the winter , ...then get all your horsey things that are important to you...pictures , horse shoe of your horse, maybe an old bridal etc..with the pictures , have some blown up , so you have different sizes, then frame them is frames that are all the same color ( or near about) bit differnt sizes, maybe some metal frames too, but all dark or light . arrange them on the floor ..maybe you want them going across the wall behind your bed, or grouped over your dresser , You can pick up an IKEA catalog to get ideas on how to arrange picture frames, then make another grouping for another wall,of a horse shoe ( we all could use a little luck) and your old bridal, maybe a nice leather crop ( make sure people dont get the wrong idea on the whip in the bedroom) Ask your ferrier to make a cool hoof pick out of an old iron shoe, alot of them like to do that kind of stuff. just group these things together. So there are 2 wall groups in horse themes...then something I have always wanted to do was make a nice sattle stand painted , one of the colore you have picked for your room . you can use a sawhorse,cut it in half to shorten it then put it back together so it is tall but not so long , then shine up a western or english sattle that is used, and there is a douvet rack, for your bedspread. You will have to modify it so that its not so long , you can get the two leg pieces that clip onto the wood , and cut the wood so its only about 2 feel long, so the sattle fits just right, without wood showing on either end. If you want to paint walls, I suggest painting 3 walls one color , the lightest color , and the third wall the darker color. The rest is up to you , but that is a good foundation.

good luck


----------



## Betsy (Sep 12, 2008)

bumping this up


----------



## Betsy (Sep 12, 2008)

help I need some kool ideas!!!!


----------



## rockin r (Sep 13, 2008)

OH! I want to give you my ideas!!!! Or should I say pictures...After many years of hoarding and storing things, I finally have our bedroom the way I like it..Our Bedroom..Where we hang our hats and park our boots! Sorry there are sooo many pics..We still have to put the wood floors down and a few other things, but it is 99% done!

These words were in our wedding vows...


----------



## Betsy (Sep 13, 2008)

kool pictures rocking r

I like those.

In my new room I am going to put up some shelves for my breyer horses,and some others,

I have collected these since I was a little girl. have 3 full boxes of them. I love horses soo much.

had horses all my life growing up.

so I wanted to do my room in horses.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2008)

If you show or have shown horses, you can make a rack for your ribbons as a wall hanging. I have this in my bedroom, sunroom and business office


----------



## Candice (Sep 14, 2008)

Check out Back in the Saddle. They have some pretty bedding packages, a little pricy but not horrible. They also have nice decorative items as well. To have a room you're going to love you need to focus on what YOU love and the colors that YOU love and everything will come together.

One caution about the wall shelve around the room. We did this in my daughters room. We put it high. Just far enough down from the ceiling for the tallest horses to fit. Looks very nice. The downside is that I'm vertically challenged and I hate to admit this but they only come down about once a year for dusting (huge shame here), but it does keep the horses up high enough that they are out of my little ones hands.

Good luck and Happy decorating. Have fun with this.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 14, 2008)

rods has some great bedroom and home decor

rods


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2008)

"IF" you can wait a few months, after Christmas, Rods always has a BIG sale on their bedroom stuff. Over the years, I have changed our decor a few times after Xmas for way less than it costs this time of year


----------



## Sonya (Sep 14, 2008)

rockin r...love your bedroom!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 14, 2008)

Me and my big sister are going to go to a antique store today, I do remember seeing horse stuff there

we went yesterday and had some of the pictures of my 3 mini's I had and made some 8x10's made of them, we are going to try to get some frames to put them in.

everyone has some kool ideas.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 17, 2008)

we went that saturday to the antique store and found a lot of horse things

we found a small table, it has a picture of a cowboy boot in the middle. stars and cow heads all around the top.

around the sides are horses made in iron. it's really neat. and it only cost us $15.

here is the top of my table

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f224/Reb.../Picture068.jpg

here is the whole table

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f224/Reb.../Picture070.jpg

here are some other horse things I bought

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f224/Reb.../Picture071.jpg

The White Unicorn was $15 The Brown Breyer Horse was $4.50 The 3D picture in front of the unicorn was $6.50

all at an antique store.


----------



## Keri (Sep 17, 2008)

Instead of doing all horses, I would do like rockin r did. Paint your room a nice western color (light tan, blue, etc.). Then accessorize with "western stuff". Like frame your pics in barn wood. Get a nice quilt that looks old and then toss some horse themed pillows on it. Place your breyers here and there. Get a nice horse themed lamp. An iron bed would be beautiful! Do all your main stuff neutral and all your accessories horsey. Then it won't be over the top horse stuff.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 18, 2008)

Betsy, that table you found is very nice, I like it alot, that's something I'd buy too.

Rockin r, I think your bedroom is really cute, it looks so warm and cozy!


----------

